# Pas De Caméra Active Sur Macbook Pro



## bzz (5 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

sur un macbook pro 2,16 Mhz avec OS 10.4.8, je n'arrive pas &#224; mettre la cam&#233;ra en route
je lance ichat et il ne m'indique que le son en disant qu'il n'y a pas de cam&#233;ra connect&#233;e

ai-je oubli&#233; une manip
y a-t-ilun explication ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux toujours tenter la PRAM et le PMU, eventuellement reinstaller ton Systeme pour tester que ton probleme est bien hardware et pas logiciel.

Je me demande si le Apple Hardware test verifie l'iSight cela dit, ca serait peut-etre interessant de regarder  - ou Mackie, tu sais ???


----------



## bzz (6 Novembre 2006)

non, je ne sais pas ce qu'est le mackie

peux-tu m'expliquer ?
je vais aussi faire la PRAM et te tiens au courant


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2006)

Je lui posais une question mais &#224; mon avis y traine pas dans les parages


----------



## romaing34 (6 Novembre 2006)

J'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon MBP qui venait du refurb.

Visiblement, une mise à jour (10.4.8, Bootcamp ?) a foutu le bordel au niveau de la gestion de l'iSight, qui n'est plus reconnue comme connectée par les applications.

Tout d'abord, vérifies que ton iSight soit bien reconnue dans les informations systèmes/usb (menu pomme, à propos de ce mac). Si ton iSight n'est pas reconnue, tu devrais avoir comme 4e périphérique USB un truc du style "Bus USB grande vitesse" à la place de "Bluit-in iSight".

Après avoir zappé la PRAM et le truc de gestion de l'alimentation, essaye de supprimer la partition Bootcamp avec l'utilitaire Bootcamp, certains ont retrouvé leur iSight comme ça.

Si après tout cela ton iSight n'est toujours pas reconnue, j'ai bien peur que tu doives appeler le SAV Apple pour réparation.

PS : mon MBP était un CoreDuo 2Ghz, 80go, 512Mo refurbished. Comme le problème est intervenu dans les 10 jours suivant ma commande et qu'entre-temps le MBP a été mis à jour, j'ai tout simplement renvoyé le mien à Apple pour me faire rembourser.

Bonne chance


----------



## bzz (7 Novembre 2006)

merci pur ces infos
j'ai bien "bus udb à grande vitesse" en 4ème bus

par contre je  ne trouve pas l'utilitaire bootcamp
où puis-je le trouver et quelle manip y a-t-il à faire ?

merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Novembre 2006)

Tu as bootcamp si tu veux faire tourner Windows sur ta Machine probablement, c'est un gestionnaire de disque de demarrage, cela ne veut pas dire que tu l'as automatiquement.


----------



## romaing34 (8 Novembre 2006)

Et bien tu as l'air d'être victime de la même panne que moi.

Tentes de réinstaller complètement ton système par les disques d'installation, pour voir si ton iSight réapparaît (et si oui, reste en 10.4.6 en attendant qu'Apple règle le problème).

Si malgré tout cela ton problème est toujours présent, il ne te reste plus qu'à appeler Apple pour une prise en charge SAV.


----------



## bzz (8 Novembre 2006)

c'est exactement ce que je vais faire, sauf que c'est la Fnac
ils viennent me le reprendre demain et, en principe, me donnent un autre en prêt

j'ai déjà dù changer la carte mère et je n'ai pas eu de portable en prêt (c'est quand ils veulent bien, eux)


----------



## gondawa (9 Novembre 2006)

moi sur macbook, j'ai eu le mm probleme. j'ai meme formaté (quand mm j'ai essayé un boot sur hdd externe avant  ) et aucune news de la webcam.

Apple ne fait l'échange de l'ordi que si j'ia 4 réparations (j'ai déja eu la cm, puis j'ia eu le heatsink .. mnt la webcam ... donc je prie a la limite pour qu'il soit peté la prochaine fois lol.

J'ai fais tous les reset possibles .. rien a faire.

Le type au magasin avait l'air de dire que ca pourrait etre un cable que les mecs de apple ont débranché lors de la précédente réparation (j'avoue, je sais pas si j'ai retesté la webcam dés l'arrivée de la machine, il me semble mais je ne sais plus trop).

Bref, ca pourrait juste etre mal branché .. Alors je regarde sur Ifixit.com, histoire de voir a koi ressemble la bete tte nue. Les cables isght sont a l'opposé de l'heatsink.. donc je doute que ce soit "bêtement" un probleme ainsi.


----------



## romaing34 (9 Novembre 2006)

Lorsque le mien a eu ce problème, il est arrivé à 2 reprises que l'iSight soit de nouveau disponible dans les infos systèmes et dans les applications. Apparemment c'est aussi arrivé chez d'autres.

L'idée d'un problème au niveau du cable est peut-être à creuser en fin de compte (mon MBP était issu du refurb).


----------



## Forenheit (31 Mai 2007)

Pour moi la Isight disparaît à chaque fois que je connecte un APN Lumix : il m'éjecte systématiquement la Isight du Système. En faisant une MAJ Combo de MAC OSX je la retrouve mais rebelotte si je connete mon appareil photo


----------



## piepalm (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro, sous Leopard.
J'ai déjà connecté mon APN Lumix DMC FZ8 pour récupérer des photos dans iPhoto
Je viens d'essayer iChat qui ne trouve pas de caméra...
En lisant ce qui précède, cela viendrait du Lumix??
Que dois-je faire?
Merci


----------



## piepalm (9 Novembre 2007)

En complément au message ci-dessus:
Je précise que iSight apparait bien dans les informations système, et qu'elle fonctionne dans iMovie.
Mais dans iChat j'ai le message: votre caméra est déjà utilisée par une autre application, alors qu'aucune autre application n'est ouverte (en particulier iMovie)


----------



## piepalm (3 Décembre 2007)

Solution trouvée à mon problème, par le support Apple (après 2 jours de recherche...)
Le problème venait de la présence dans Bibliothèque/QuickTime d'un composant nommé: QuickTimeUSBVDCDigitizer.component, qui devait être présent sur mon ancien PB sous Tiger, et qui est passé dans le MBP lors de la transfusion; il empêchait sans doute l'allumage de la caméra iSight.
Remède: enlever le composant, vider Cache, et redémarrer.
Si ça peut être utile à quelqu'un d'autre...


----------

